# IHC tractor sale..



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Machinery Pete reports on the sale of a 1970 IHC tractor.....I guess this just proves that even with the unstable economic climate that this country has been trying to weather for the last four years, that some people still have more money than sense.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...100_208-ar25153


----------

